# Gparted + SATA RAID



## axis77 (Aug 31, 2004)

does anyone know if there is any issue when attempted to use gparted on a hardware sata raid setup? I have a w2k server that i would like to shrink to make room for another partition. what is interesting is gparted actually appears like its doing the job then i reboot and the windows blue screens with unbootable device error, once corrected the drive is back to being one big partition....


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi axis77,

According to Chumley here in the last message posted, you should try the Live CD for Parted which includes various RAID drivers. You can get the Parted Live CD here by following the link to sourceforge where the ISO file download is kept.

Good luck!

-- Tom


----------

